# cp panic



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2013)

i386 9.1 RELEASE p7
	
	



```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
fault virtual address   = 0x19
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xc06caf34
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xe7f388fc
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xe7f38930
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 5107 (cp)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
Uptime: 4h42m40s
Physical memory: 1014 MB
Dumping 208 MB: 193 177 161 145 129 113 97 81 65 49 33 17 1

No symbol "stopped_cpus" in current context.
No symbol "stoppcbs" in current context.
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/krpc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/osscore.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/osscore.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/oss_audigyls.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/oss_audigyls.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/cpuctl.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/cpuctl.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/cpuctl.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
244     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc06564e9 in kern_reboot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:448
#2  0xc065671f in panic (fmt=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:636
#3  0xc08aa97a in trap_fatal (frame=0xe7f388bc, eva=25) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:1018
#4  0xc08aaa64 in trap_pfault (frame=0xe7f388bc, usermode=0, eva=25) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:870
#5  0xc08ab711 in trap (frame=0xe7f388bc) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:545
#6  0xc0898d4c in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:169
#7  0xc06caf34 in cache_lookup_times (dvp=0xc5c0c990, vpp=0xe7f38ae8, cnp=0xe7f38afc, tsp=0x0, ticksp=0x0) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_cache.c:547
#8  0xc06cb752 in vfs_cache_lookup (ap=0xe7f389e4) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_cache.c:1032
#9  0xc08c3f81 in VOP_LOOKUP_APV (vop=0xc0983520, a=0xe7f389e4) at vnode_if.c:123
#10 0xc06d2e24 in lookup (ndp=0xe7f38abc) at vnode_if.h:54
#11 0xc06d3dd2 in namei (ndp=0xe7f38abc) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_lookup.c:297
#12 0xc06e54e3 in kern_statat_vnhook (td=0xc55e8000, flag=0, fd=-100, path=0x804c7a8 <Address 0x804c7a8 out of bounds>, pathseg=UIO_USERSPACE, sbp=0xe7f38be8,
    hook=0) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_syscalls.c:2432
#13 0xc06e562c in kern_statat (td=0xc55e8000, flag=0, fd=-100, path=0x804c7a8 <Address 0x804c7a8 out of bounds>, pathseg=UIO_USERSPACE, sbp=0xe7f38be8)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_syscalls.c:2413
#14 0xc06e5750 in kern_stat (td=0xc55e8000, path=0x804c7a8 <Address 0x804c7a8 out of bounds>, pathseg=UIO_USERSPACE, sbp=0xe7f38be8)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_syscalls.c:2405
#15 0xc06e57e4 in sys_stat (td=0xc55e8000, uap=0xe7f38ccc) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_syscalls.c:2374
#16 0xc08aaf42 in syscall (frame=0xe7f38d08) at subr_syscall.c:135
#17 0xc0898db1 in Xint0x80_syscall () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:267
#18 0x00000033 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
```


----------

